# RIP Gene Cernan



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

One of the great early space travellers crossed the river a few hours ago. 
RIP Eugene Cernan, commander of Apollo 17 and the last man to walk on the moon.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Godspeed Gene. 

R.I.P.


----------

